# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  DataGrid برای Compact Framework

## reza6384

سلام.
امکانات DataGrid ای که توی Compact Framework هست خیلی کمه، کسی Grid بهتری نداره؟ البنه اگر این تاپیک تکراریه ببخشید، یادمه یه نفر قبلا ای درخواست رو مطرح کرده بود، اما اسم تاپیک رو نمی دونستم و هرچی گشتم پیدا نکردم.
خیلی ممنون

----------


## iman_s52

Smart Grid:
http://www.resco.net/developer/mobil...smartgrid.aspx
http://devbuzz.com/content/zinc_resc...net_cf_pg1.asp

یه سری کامپوننت مخصوص Copact Framework  :
http://www.componentsource.com/featu...ork/index.html

----------


## reza6384

> من یه Grid برای Windows CE دارم که توی برنامه هام استفاده میکنم. از SmartGrid هم بهتره و هم اینکه خودم اونو نوشتم و به صورت dll درآوردم. کار با اون خیلی راحته و قابلیت سفارشی سازی هم داره و می تونم خاصیت های دیگری بنا به نیاز مشتری به اون اضافه کنم.
> از امکانات این گرید:
> RightToLeft دارد
> کلمات فارسی را به صورت صحیح نمایش میدهد
> DataSource دارد
> DatePicker فارسی برای تاریخ شمسی دارد
> سرعت Load بالا
> و ...
> از همه مهمتر هر خاصیت دیگری را هم میتوانم به آن اضافه کنم.
> ...


 خوب، به نظر من یک خاصیت بسیار مهم برای Grid خاصیت AutoResize هست که خیلی توی شکل ظاهری Grid موثره.

----------


## farhadkey

سلام

به iman_s52
آقا من هر کاری کردم برای grid های resco نتونستم Crack  پیدا کنم ، اگر شما تونستین به من هم بگین لطفا ...

خیلی لازم دارم

متشکرم

----------


## reza6384

اگر پیدا کردین من هم می خوام.  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## farhadkey

سلام

من این Resco.MobileForms.Toolkit.2008  رو دارم (یه چیزی مثل Crack)
می فروشم , قیمت هم بالا نیست  .
 هر کی خواست Mail بزنه تا قیمت بدم .



farhad.keyanvash@gmail.com

----------


## rahmatr

نمیدونم ما کی باید دست از Crack برداریم. به خدا به ضرر برنامه نویس هاست.
این مطلب رو بخونید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...95&postcount=3

----------


## reza6384

> اگر کسی نیاز دارد به من ایمیل بفرستد Rahmat.Rezaei@yahoo.com
> البته تعدادی از دوستان برنامه نویس ایمیل فرستادن و انتظار دارند که آنرا با قیمتی در حد 10 یا 20 هزار تومان در اختیار آنها بگذارم!
> راستش من برای این گرید خیلی زحمت کشیدم و فرض کنید 10 نفر آنرا از من با قیمت 20 هزار تومان بخرند که جمعا 200 هزار تومان میشود! تازه استفاده از CE در ایران خیلی کم است و من از خیر این 200 هزار تومان میگذرم.
> من دنبال این بودم که بتوانم آنرا به صورت شرکتی و در سطح جهانی به صورت یک گرید در کنار این همه کامپونتی که وجود دارد، عرضه کنم. اما متاسفانه هیچ شرکتی در ایران روی این چیزها سرمایه گذاری نمیکند. البته سرمایه زیادی هم نمی خواهد، فقط همه اینکار را بیهوده میدانند. در حالی که اشتباه میکنند!
> 
> من روی OCX و DLL ها خیلی کار کردم و تجربه خوبی دارم اما به چه درد می خورد؟
> در Windows معمولی هم که اکثرا NET. کارها از Janus استفاده میکنند. یک گرید درست کردم که Data Load آن سریعتر از Janus است.


سلام. جناب rahmatr تمام حرف های شما متین و درست. اما باید واقع نگر باشیم. من هم دارم دو ماه تمام روی ساختن یک Dll کار میکنم و بیچاره شدم. خیلی بده که بعد از اینکه این رو به یک نفر فروختم بیان از روش کپی کنند و کرکش کنند. اما باید واقع نگر باشیم. هزار بار هم توی همین سایت بحث شده. مگه برای همون Visual Studio یا Microsoft Windows ای که باهاش اینا رو ساختیم پول دادیم؟؟؟ مگه کسی عقلش کمه که بیاد 300-200 هزار تومن بده و چیزی که کرک شده اش هست رو بخره؟ من خودم دنبال یه کامپوننت بودم، حاضر شده بودم 24 هزار تومن کرکش رو بخرم، اما زد و کرکش رو خودم پیدا کردم و اون رو هم ندادم، برای اندازه 10 دقیقه مصرف اینترنت در اومد. 
خلاصه اینکه چیزی که نمیشه منکرش شد اینه که همه ی ما ایرانی ها به استفاده از نسخه های غیر مجاز نرم افزار عادت داریم و این جزء لاینفک زندگیمون شده.

----------


## arashkhaan2002

میشه این یه مبایل گرید با کرکش برام بذارین که با فارسی مشکلی نداشته باشه؟

----------


## arashkhaan2002

هیچکس یه مبایل گرید خوب نداره؟

----------

